
Alexa, Are You Listening? - cosmojg
https://labs.f-secure.com/archive/alexa-are-you-listening/
======
cosmojg
How to implement this yourself:
[https://github.com/echohacking/wiki/wiki](https://github.com/echohacking/wiki/wiki)

